# 2 Monitore | 4K und Full HD



## FlippY79 (8. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Besitze einen  Asus PB287Q (28 Zoll) 4K Monitor Auflösung: 3840x2160 [Hauptbildschirm]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und einen
Samsung SyncMaster SA550 (27 Zoll) Auflösung: 1920x1080 [2ter Monitor]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte:                                     EVGA GeForce GTX Titan X SuperClocked

Der Asus ganz klar über DP 1.2 und der Samsung läuft über HDMI. Es läuft eigentlich alles einwandfrei, nur die Auflösung vom Samsung scheint nicht korrekt zu sein, obwohl es in den Anzeigestellungen richtig dran steht.
Die Verknüpfungen von Programmen sind auf dem Samsung riessig, na ja, zumindest doppelt so gross.

Aufgefallen ist mir das bei einem Bildschirmhintergrund mit der Auflösung 3840×1080. Das Bild streckte sich über beide Bildschirme.

Hatte vor dem 4K Monitor den Samsung als Haupt- und 2 19 Zoller als Nebenbildschirm. Da hatte ebenfalls jeder Bildschirm seine eigene Auflösung und der Hitnergrund wurde nicht auf alle 3 gestreckt sonder auf die einzelnen Monitore.
Ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, der Screenshot zeigt die Verknüpfungen gleich gross an aber der Samsung ist ja fasst genau so gross wieder Asus. 1 Zoll^^ Deswegen müsst Ihr Euch die rechte Seite doppelt so gross vorstellen.

Hat jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte ??

MfG Stefan


----------



## S754 (8. August 2015)

Keine Ahnung was du meinst, ich hab auch einen 4k Moni + Zweitbildschirm und bei mir passt alles. Gibt halt Probleme mit manchen Programmen, die sind dann unscharf auf dem Zweitbildschirm. Da kann man nichts machen.


----------



## FlippY79 (8. August 2015)

Kann man das nicht so einstellen, dass das Wallpaper mit 3840×1080 nur auf den Hauptbildschirm angezeigt wird und auf den 2ten ebenfalls extra?

Es hat ja bei 3 Monitoren auch geklappt. Wenn ich den Samsung alleine anschliesse mit 1920x1080 sind die Verknüpfungen ja auch nicht so gross. Und jetzt auf einmal, als 2. Bildschirm mit 1920x1080 sind sie Riessig.

I-was passt doch da nicht


----------



## S754 (8. August 2015)

Windows kann das nicht.


----------



## FlippY79 (8. August 2015)

Ähm doch, hat doch vorher auch funktioniert 

Also nochmal...

Wenn ich den Samsung als Hauptbildschirm betreibe und 1920x1080 einstelle, dann sind die Verknüpfungen klein. Wenn er aber als 2. Monitor dient und der Asus mit 3840x2160 als Hauptmonitor, DANN sind die Verknüpfungen gross, OBWOHL die Einstellung von 1920x1080 eingestellt ist.

Irgend wie übernimmt der 2te Bildschirm (Samsung) die Auflösung von 3840x2160, obwohl ja in den Anzeigestellungen 1920x1080 steht. Deswegen die grossen Verknüpfungssymbole.


----------



## S754 (8. August 2015)

Auf meinem Zweitbildschirm sind die Symbole auch groß, wie gesagt Windows kann das nicht.
Hast du auf dem ersten Bildschirm zu wenig Platz, oder für was brauchst du Verknüpfungen auf dem zweiten?


----------



## Ebrithil (8. August 2015)

Hat Windows eventuell die Skalierung aktiviert weil du einen 4k Monitor angeschlossen hast? Die Icons sind auf dem FHD Monitor logischerweise viel größer da er eine viel kleinere PPI hat als ein 4K Moni


----------



## FlippY79 (9. August 2015)

@Ebrithil:
Die Skalierung beim 4K steht auf 175% und beim FHD wie empfohlen auf 100%, daran kann es nicht liegen.



			
				S754 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meinem Zweitbildschirm sind die Symbole auch groß, wie gesagt Windows kann das nicht.



Warum ist das Phänomen nicht bei meiner ersten Konfiguration aufgetreten, mit dem FHD als Haupt- und zwei 19"ern als Nebenbildschirm 



			
				S754 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du auf dem ersten Bildschirm zu wenig Platz, oder für was brauchst du Verknüpfungen auf dem zweiten?



Auf den 19"ern hatte ich Teamspeak, Steam- (FL und Bibliothek), HW-Monitor und Firefox offen.
JETZT, wenn ich Teamspeak oder die anderen Prog. auf den FHD ziehe, ist das so gross, dass das im Verhältniss zu den 19"ern unmengen von Platz braucht. Ich dachte der FHD langt, das ich ohne Propleme die genannten Programme auf den Bildschirm bekomme.
Pustekuchen.... Selbst wenn ich TS im Vollbild auf den FHD habe, sehe ich nur 1/4 der Channelliste. Müsste ständig scrollen um den Gesammten überblick im TS zu haben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war bei den 19"ern eben NICHT der Fall. Hatte bei den 19"ern 6 bis 8 Verküpfungen untereinander. Jetzt bekomm ich bein nen FHD gerade mal 4 untereinander Das kanns doch nicht sein   Dann ist der FHD ja überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Dachte ich bekomme viel mehr Verknüpfungen und Fenster auf den Zweitbildschirm. Wenn ich den FHD alleine betreibe, sind die Verknüpfungen doch auch nicht so gross.

Deswegen wunderts mich, dass da i-was nicht stimmt, weil ja das Phänomen bei meiner ersten Konfiguration NICHT aufetreten ist. Mit dem FHD als Haupt- und zwei 19"ern als Nebenbildschirm 

Mein Hauptmonitor habe ich immer "Sauber". Deswegen die Verknüpfungen auf dem Nebenbildschirm

Noch ein Beispiel:

Wenn ich dieses Wallpaper, Auflösung 3840×1080 Pixel auf mein 4K festlege, sollte ich doch das komplette Bild betrachten können, wenn mein 4K die Auflösung 3840x2160 hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder sehe ich das flasch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nein, es wird mir nur der rot markierte Bereich angezeigt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlippY79 (10. August 2015)

Niemand mehr eine Idee


----------



## Ebrithil (10. August 2015)

Also das mit dem Bild ist Einstellungssache, da musst du nur beim Hintergrund von Gefüllt auf Angepasst umstellen, aber zu dem Skalierungsproblem weiß ich nix mehr.


----------



## S754 (10. August 2015)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass Windows das nicht kann.


----------

